# The Gang



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are my new mice from SushiDragons 








Bingo, Snoopy, Spanky, and Alfalfa









The Girls









Miso and Molly









Alfalfa

These are just a few of the pics, I have 15 total- they are beautiful mice, if anyone lives near SushiDragons, I definately recommend her! Spanky and Molly hit it off already!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy spamoni. Alfalfa looks JUST like our little January!!!
All are cuties. I especially like their nest box


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks lol


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Cute 

Is that cotton wool type bedding in there?
If it is, you might want to think about doing yourself and your mice a favour, and removing it in favour of something that is less (potentially)harmful.

xx


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks like the kotex exploded out of that box. :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, cute mice!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cute mice! My pads come in plastic.  Not fair! That looks like a good box too.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

tratallen said:


> Cute
> 
> Is that cotton wool type bedding in there?
> If it is, you might want to think about doing yourself and your mice a favour, and removing it in favour of something that is less (potentially)harmful.
> ...


Cotton is harmful? I though they could use it as a nest-type-thing, they loved it when I put it in... the burried them selves under it like a blanket 

I'm a new mouse owner and have done my research, but honestly I didn't know it could be harmful, I took it out immediately after I read this post. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm so glad they are settling in so well!!! They look so happy on their big wheel! My silent spinners are smaller and they can only run one at a time. I will have to get them some larger ones since they look so cute running side by side


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

YES...cotton is definitely harmful! When I first got mice, one of my very first mice almost lost a foot (while she was nursing a litter) b/c it got wrapped up in cotton! Her foot was about 3 times its normal size when I found her!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Stina said:


> YES...cotton is definitely harmful! When I first got mice, one of my very first mice almost lost a foot (while she was nursing a litter) b/c it got wrapped up in cotton! Her foot was about 3 times its normal size when I found her!


Yep, MouseHeaven, that's it!
Stina got there before me and has highlighted the exact problem to which I was referring. It should really be banned from sale at pet shops :roll:

I use hay and shredded paper as bedding for my mice.

xx


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the help!


----------

